# Veblenist watch straps doubt.



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

HI, I am shopping around for a leather watch strap for exp 1, 36mm. I came across veblenist and wanted to give them a try.
I know its a looooong shot but just wanted to check if anyone here have any of the following straps from them. I believe they are full grain leather, the site just says american cowhide for one and italian cowhide for another. 









Gris Watch Strap - Custom Handcrafted Leather Band - VEBLENIST — VEBLENIST


Available in any lug width, curved end, padded, extra short and long straps. Complimentary quick-release springbars. Free U.S. shipping and returns. Corner, Two-Piece, Grey, Rugged, Cowhide, Green, Smooth, Matte.




www.veblenist.com












Smoke Watch Strap - Custom Handcrafted Leather Band - VEBLENIST — VEBLENIST


Available in any lug width, curved end, padded, extra short and long straps. Complimentary quick-release springbars. Free U.S. shipping and returns. Two-Piece, Corner, Rugged, Cowhide, Matte, Grey, Waxed Smooth.




www.veblenist.com





*Gris*










*Smoke*








Any feedback is more than welcome.
TIA!


----------



## rjich (Aug 14, 2015)

I purchased one of their canvas style straps. It took about 10 days with their manufacturing and posting.

Good quality straps. I'm pleased so far. I may buy a leather one in future. Any Qs then they reply quickly. Can choose widths taper and length according to your watch and wrist dimensions.
Harold I think was the owner/person I spoke with over email.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Have a couple from Harold. Good quality, and he is very good about responding to any inquires. 

Might ask him on what the type leather is, full, top, grain, bonded, etc.....


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like (Jun 6, 2021)

No experience with those particular models, but I'm a happy customer of his:








Finally settled on a strap for my A.Shorokhoff...


I like my Alexander Shorokhoff Sixtythree, but honestly I've struggled to find a strap for it that has just the right combination of appearance and flexibility/comfort. I didn't like the OEM option, which was navy blue embossed leather. I tried gator straps in two different shades of brown (one...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nokie said:


> Have a couple from Harold. Good quality, and he is very good about responding to any inquires.
> 
> Might ask him on what the type leather is, full, top, grain, bonded, etc.....


I believe all of their straps should be full grain given the price. And that’s one thing I didn’t like that they didn’t describe their leather. Would be helpful if they mention the leather type/tannery etc.


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

No experience with those particular straps, but I've bought many from Veblenist and have been very pleased with all of them.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

I have purchased the Smoke strap, along with several others from Veblenist. Good quality strap for the price. Well made. The leather is very smooth and flexible, and the construction is very good and precise. Note that the strap is thin, which is what I was looking for - little or no padding. And as mentioned above, you can easily customize the strap along many different dimensions (taper, stitch pattern, etc), at no additional cost, which is very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

JodyDavis said:


> I have purchased the Smoke strap, along with several others from Veblenist. Good quality strap for the price. Well made. The leather is very smooth and flexible, and the construction is very good and precise. Note that the strap is thin, which is what I was looking for - little or no padding. And as mentioned above, you can easily customize the strap along many different dimensions (taper, stitch pattern, etc), at no additional cost, which is very nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! Can you share some pics?


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

BA11 said:


> Nice!! Can you share some pics?


Yes, though not until a week from now, as I’m out of town. The pics on the website are pretty accurate. 

Edited to add: on the thinness, if you are used to padded straps, this strap may feel a bit thin. Almost like a dress watch strap. That’s what I was looking for, but it’s good to be aware in advance, if you are used to thicker straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8tdane24 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the "gris" strap from Veblenist. It is a really hard color to photograph - it appears taupe in bright sunlight, and brownish/green-grey to almost olive in indoor environments. Due to the interesting color complexity of the leather, I chose it over the "smoke" strap, which seems like more of a middle of the road dark grey hue to me.

Here are a couple pics.
Bright sun:









Indoors:


----------



## harpervalley (Mar 1, 2021)

Nokie said:


> Have a couple from Harold. Good quality, and he is very good about responding to any inquires.
> 
> Might ask him on what the type leather is, full, top, grain, bonded, etc.....


I believe his name is Howard 👍


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Not those particular ones, but have ordered three others in the past and all good.


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

JodyDavis said:


> Yes, though not until a week from now, as I’m out of town. The pics on the website are pretty accurate.
> 
> Edited to add: on the thinness, if you are used to padded straps, this strap may feel a bit thin. Almost like a dress watch strap. That’s what I was looking for, but it’s good to be aware in advance, if you are used to thicker straps.
> 
> ...


hope you are back...


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

BA11 said:


> hope you are back...


Here are a few pics. It’s hard to capture the color exactly. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

finally i got my curved strap from veblenist.


----------

